# Edison disconect



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got this. About 5 X 8 inches. I have never seen one before.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

fdew said:


> I just got this. About 5 X 8 inches. I have never seen one before.


Dinosaur!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't seen one of those in many years. There was a time that they were pretty standard on oil burner motors for large boilers that had been converted from coal.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Looks like it was built to go another 100 years


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

This was from an era when the hot and neutral both had fuses. It wasn't until 1921 (I think) when the code changed to forbid a fuse in the grounded conductor.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> This was from an era when the hot and neutral both had fuses. It wasn't until 1921 (I think) when the code changed to forbid a fuse in the grounded conductor.


That fits. It says patent 1915 on the cover. BTW it weighs over 8 lb.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

circuit conductors in separate holes as well, that looks like iron isn't it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

fdew said:


> That fits. It says patent 1915 on the cover. *BTW it weighs over 8 lb.*


American made with American iron!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

cl2sparky said:


> Dinosaur!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


but really COOL!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

circuitman1 said:


> but really COOL![emoji3][emoji3]


Yeah, way cool. Forgot to say Nice Find!!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

It is cast iron except for the porcelain and a brass post at the top that is cross drilled for a wire seal. The brass pin is black in the photo. My goodness this thing was dirty. It makes me think Mechanical DVR may be right. It might have been next to a boiler.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

They didn't leave you much room to terminate the conductors.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Kawicrash said:


> They didn't leave you much room to terminate the conductors.


Correct, With the large wire on there now you are basically working through the porcelain lined holes. 

For my display it will be carrying 12.5 Amps so I will wire it with #14 wire. It will be much easier.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

NICE SCORE !


The condition of the brass contacts looks good,
Has it been in use ?
Or has it just been polished up ?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

These pictures are as purchased. It was very dirty with some sort of black black dirt I suspect it was used for a long time but seldom or never opened under load. It has a provision for a wired seal so it may have been the disconnect and never used.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

Reminds me of a panel i took out of a house built in 1910. The house was a palace for it's time. It had Central vacuuming and a wooden refrigerator case with the motor in the basement.
Anyway, the panel was all knifeblade switches mounted in a cabinet. It would have been so easy for someone to touch those bare copper bars while reaching to pull it open.


----------

